# Surreal Life 6 Announced



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

SHERMAN HELMSLEY. Yes, George Jefferson's "movin' on up" to the Surreal Life mansion with a booming voice and heart of gold.







STEVE HARWELL: Smashmouth's lead singer becomes our tattooed rock-star ring master.






C. C. DEVILLE: Poison's axeman is hoping his time in the _Surreal Life_ keeps him out of trouble.






TAWNY KITAEN: Are the men of the house safe from Whitesnake's former video vixen?






ALEXIS ARQUETTE: She's fabulous, stunning, and Patricia, Rosanna and David Arquette's brother.






ANDREA LOWELL: When Playboy TV's cover girl's not getting naked, the former pre-med will be outsmarting the whole cast!






Guest Star FLORENCE HENDERSON: The ultimate TV mom will serve the cast as our first ever in-house therapist/advisor.






MYSTERY HUNK: The cast will choose the final roommate from a pool of reality show hunks. Mr. Survivor? Mr. Apprentice? Mr. Big...






OMG!TV just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Liz (Sep 21, 2005)

lol. that's definitely a weird mix.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 21, 2005)

I wonder how much $$ they get paid.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 21, 2005)

What an uninteresting cast?!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 4, 2006)

when does it start?! i'm excited!!!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* when does it start?! i'm excited!!! It starts March 19.


----------



## jessica9 (Mar 4, 2006)

oh my god! that is going to be nuts! i love the surreal life! my favorite was the season with vanilla ice!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* It starts March 19. woohoo! thanks!


----------



## tashbash (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok, Tawny Kitaen and a lead singer from an 80s rock band? Yea, I don't see them hooking up at all! (sarcasm, sarcasm)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

I've seen every season. I think.



I can't wait!


----------



## glamslam (Mar 12, 2006)

They're showing sneak previews on VH1. It looks freakin intense! So far they're already making Tawny look like a psycho witch and Alexis look like a dramatic freak. There's no hot guy though! I hope the mystery cast member is some nice eye candy!!!!

I'll be watching with morbid fascination!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 20, 2006)

I just seen first episode. I am excited, it seems like it's going to be a good season


----------



## Marisol (Mar 20, 2006)

Did anyone else watch? Here are my impressions so far:

Steve Harwell - I love that guy. I have seen him perform a couple of times and he is great.

CC Deville - I cannot believe that guy just came out of rehab and he went stright into that house. I hope he can remain sober.

Sherman Hemsley - why were they giving him subtitles? Some of his expressions are priceless.

Alexis Arquette - I thought she looked good!

Tawyny Kitaen - here is the drama queen! What's up with not wanting to do dishes? Whatever!

Andrea Lowell - eehhh

Doctor Flo - eeehhh

The member they picked was Maven from WWE Tough Enough on MTV. He is so hot!

Is he hot or what?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 26, 2006)

Oops! Did it start already? I forgot to add it to my season pass manager.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 26, 2006)

I dont know the people well enough yet to say anything, but one of the ladies seemed catty... I think there is going to be some drama. is the second episode going to be aired on sunday?


----------



## Marisol (Mar 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* I dont know the people well enough yet to say anything, but one of the ladies seemed catty... I think there is going to be some drama. is the second episode going to be aired on sunday? Yeah I think so.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello all-

I loooooove Maven...he is so hot and scrumptious...okay I just wanted an excuse to talk about him...my boy said if I say his name one more time he's leaving...does typing count,heehee....


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 3, 2006)

the one with janice and omarosa was hilarious! but i have to say that omarosa was out of line a lot of the times especially when she would insult janice's abilities as a mother. i mean, ok, maybe she did have a drug problem...but maybe she's changed (kids do that for some people). i was sooo mad at omarosa for that!


----------

